# What are you listening to right now?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Every forum has this thread 

What are you listening to right now...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

The Doors, Jim Morrison "The Lizard King" was my idol. 

"I tell you this I don't know what's gonna happen, man, but I wanna have my kicks before the whole shit house goes up in flames, ALRIGHT!!"-- Jim Morrison


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)




----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

My favorite female singer from Port Arthur Texas.
Janis Joplin
Here's another great one Eric Burdon and the Animals.
eric burdon and the animals


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

LA Woman. Cool video. Reminds me of my hot rodding days.
The Doors


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This was voted best Mall Video a few years ago...


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

All great choices I am listening to the eagles hotel California best duo guitar solo ever


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> All great choices I am listening to the eagles hotel California best duo guitar solo ever


The hell with California. I like "Standin' on a corner in Winslow Arizona".


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

How 'bout some Warren Zevon? 

roland the headless thompson gunner

send lawyers guns and money youtube


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Any Dire Straits fans?
Dire Straits


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Canned Heat?
Canned Heat


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Stones?
monkey man rolling stones youtube


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

How about Aerosmith?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Any Dire Straits fans?
> Dire Straits


I like some of their songs


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Anyone a fan of Mississippi Delta blues?
Robert Johnson

arthur crudup that's all right


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Best redo of Led Zeppelin stairway to heaven Heart


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

How can I forget the great Jimi Hendrix?
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Jethro Tull anyone?

jethro tull witches promise


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Anyone a fan of Mississippi Delta blues?
> Robert Johnson
> Let’s not forget Eric the man Clapton the king of blues
> arthur crudup that's all right


: 722595, member: 55410"]
How can I forget the great Jimi Hendrix?
Jimi Hendrix
[/QUOTE]


Arizona Desertman said:


> How can I forget the great Jimi Hendrix?
> Jimi Hendrix


Jimi was a bad ass


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

This is a really great one. John Hiatt & Joe Bonamassa.

John Hiatt


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> : 722595, member: 55410"]
> How can I forget the great Jimi Hendrix?
> Jimi Hendrix


Jimi was a bad ass
[/QUOTE]
You like Eric Clapton? Then you're sure to love this one.
eric clapton joe bonamassa royal albert hall


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> You like Eric Clapton? Then you're sure to love this one.
> eric clapton joe bonamassa royal albert hall


Always loved this song:


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I saw joe bonamassa live a year ago he’s another bad ass incredible fast hands


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Always loved this song:


Good one ☝


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Traveling Wilbury's with the great Roy Orbison. What a great combination of musicians, Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty. 
traveling wilburys


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Traveling Wilbury's with the great Roy Orbison. What a great combination of musicians, Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty.
> traveling wilburys


Yes I remember them how about change a bit willie Nelson Johnny cash and Waylon Jennings and kris kristofferson yea now you are taking


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> Yes I remember them how about change a bit willie Nelson Johnny cash and Waylon Jennings and kris kristofferson yea now you are taking


You are outta my realm now. I was a teen in the 80s...


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I saw joe bonamassa live a year ago he’s another bad ass incredible fast hands


My God I envy you. I've only been to two rock concerts in my life. Jethro Tull and The Kinks. When I saw Jethro Tull we had third row center seats about 12 feet away from the stage. Ian Anderson was quite the showman.
The Kinks


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> You are outta my realm now. I was a teen in the 80s...


That puts you at about 50 something correct I am 67 I was a teen in the 70


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> That puts you at about 50 something correct I am 67 I was a teen in the 70


Yea, I just hit 50 two months ago.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> My God I envy you. I've only been to two rock concerts in my life. Jethro Tull and The Kinks. When I saw Jethro Tull we had third row center seats about 12 feet away from the stage. Ian Anderson was quite the showman.
> The Kinks


Kinks must of been something to see


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I just hit 50 two months ago.


You are a youngster shipwreck


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Happy belated birthday shipwreck 50 is a great age still got lots of uph in your step


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Here's one of my all time favorites by my all time favorite band The Doors. This is Jim Morrison at his best.
little red rooster the doors youtube


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

One of my favorite 80s videos:

(it is supposed to look that way with static in the very beginning)


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> Kinks must of been something to see


Yeah they were. Especially "Alcohol" and their master piece "Celluloid Heroes". However Jethro Tull made them seem like a nightclub band. There was no way they could top that. Ian Anderson played flute, acoustic guitar and saxophone. That was some show.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I always loved these 80s songs:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Not so much into the song, but the video is a tribute to the 80s... Rally interesting to watch if you were an 80s fan (I was a teen in the 80s)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)




----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)




----------



## FMHD (4 mo ago)

Better copy


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ian Hunter


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

@Arizona Desertman first train ride


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a cool video with some shooting in it...


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

The ringing in my ears


----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Lisa93 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

All these years since the original:


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


>


Love that tune. This version with Alison Krauss is also excellent.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've heard that one, but the original John Waite one is always my favorite


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I've heard that one, but the original John Waite one is always my favorite


Always liked his version. But I think Alison has the most beautiful voice in music. Great band too!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lewguitar said:


> Always liked his version. But I think Alison has the most beautiful voice in music. Great band too!


I am a big John Waite fan. I have all of his past stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Every year beginning December 9th I listen to and watch Richard Wagner's 'Ring' cycle from the Metropolitan Opera. It's about 16 hours from start to finish so I watch it one act at a time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Strange video - but always loved the song since the 1980s....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Been listening to Muddy Waters, Junior Wells and Little Walter all morning.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

It's a rainy, cold Sunday night. Perfect time for my all-time favorite Willie Nelson album from 1978.
- _Stardust_. Prime Willie singing old standards.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just was listening to this 5 minutes ago:


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Lewguitar said:


> Been listening to Muddy Waters, Junior Wells and Little Walter all morning.


Those guys are great. How about Robert Johnson, Mississippi John Hurt, John Lee Hooker etc? I've got a 50 CD set called "Nothing but the blues" most of it's from the 1930's through the late 40's. Those musicians were so ahead of their times and was the inspiration and foundation of some of the greatest rock & roll musicians that ever lived.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Those guys are great. How about Robert Johnson, Mississippi John Hurt, John Lee Hooker etc? I've got a 50 CD set called "Nothing but the blues" most of it's from the 1930's through the late 40's. Those musicians were so ahead of their times and was the inspiration and foundation of some of the greatest rock & roll musicians that ever lived.


Absolutely. Glad to find a fellow blues hound! I like and play all kinds of music but I probably play blues better than anything else. BB King is a favorite. Albert Collins. I play a lot of slide too. Love Ry Cooder and Duane Allman. But i think Derek Trucks is the best right now. I was at this show:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My Tinnitus. It's with me 24/7/365.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

paratrooper said:


> My Tinnitus. It's with me 24/7/365.


Ouch! I have that too. Too many years of screaming guitars and screaming power tools. I'm a musician and furniture maker.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have that too, but mine is a bit different.

A chiropractor gave me whiplash back in Feb. Ever since that say, I hear a ringing in both ears. I have been to the ENT. Nothing wrong with my ears or hearing. I was told it is coming from my brain or nerves, and they don't know what causes that.

It is worse some days than other days, but never goes away. Been 10 months now. .


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I have that too, but mine is a bit different.
> 
> A chiropractor gave me whiplash back in Feb. Ever since that say, I hear a ringing in both ears. I have been to the ENT. Nothing wrong with my ears or hearing. I was told it is coming from my brain or nerves, and they don't know what causes that.
> 
> It is worse some days than other days, but never goes away. Been 10 months now. .


Tinnitus. Most rock musicians have it.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Check this out:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Dan Bongino


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Where I live we have only one FM station and this is what they were playing on my way home.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


>


Never heard that. I've seen him a few times though, with John McLaughlin and Jeff Beck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Lewguitar said:


> Never heard that. I've seen him a few times though, with John McLaughlin and Jeff Beck.


I have several of his CDs.... The first since the 80s with music from Miami Vice. Later, he finished several of the songs from Miami Vice (some were just short segments for the show), and released a 2 CD set of that music many years ago... I listen to it all the time...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is one of my favorites:


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Roy Orbison, The Travelling Wilburys, and old Merle Haggard.


----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

crc4 said:


> Roy Orbison, The Travelling Wilburys, and old Merle Haggard.


Love 'em all! Merle's my favorite country guy. Him and Willie.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Lewguitar (2 mo ago)

Into The Mystic. Allman Brothers. Derek Trucks might be the best slide guitarist ever!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I Just got finished listening to one of the all time greats, Robert Johnson "When you got a good friend". Sadly he only made it to 27 supposedly someone had poisoned him. I've got all of his known recordings.

*Robert Johnson - When You Got a Good Friend - YouTube*



2:40

12.6K subscribers. Áudio de Robert Johnson - When You Got a Good Friend. wilson mcphert. 332K views 12 years ago. Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters, B.B. King, and more.

Views: 871.9K
Author: anubisctba

*en.wikipedia.org › wiki › Robert_JohnsonRobert Johnson - Wikipedia
Robert Leroy Johnson (May 8, 1911 – August 16, 1938) was an American blues musician and songwriter.*
Johnson recorded almost half of the 29 songs that make up his entire discography in Dallas and eleven records from this session were released within the following year. Most of Johnson's "somber and introspective" songs and performances come from his second recording session. [42]


----------

